# Youth Hunter



## creekrocket (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a 4yr old son that I would like to buy a bow for. What is out there for a little guy like him? And, is it too early for consern, as far as form and bad habits go? 
thanks


----------



## canton coach (Apr 26, 2008)

*Not so fast*

4, in my opinion is way to young to start a young person out in archery. At that age there just isn't equipment that isn't anything more than toys....I started my son at 7 and then my daughter at 6 (because she was exposed to her brother shooting) with pretty decent youth equipment. This is a great age to start working with a young archer...The attention is for play at an earler age(4) and you may loose out on the golden moment to hook your son on archery at a little older age as he already tried that and finds it isn't fun now or you have to work harder at it to make it enjoyable for him to try again... Not trying to burst your bubble, but I have coached alot of kids...


----------

